# Restore deleted firefox bookmarks?



## neji101 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yesterday, my brother deleted most of my firefox bookmarks from the 'organize bookmarks' page. I have had them for a long time, and I would really like to get them back. Can anybody recommend ways to try and restore them? (I was stupid enough not to have backed them up  )

I have heard of a bookmarkbackups folder under my mozilla profile folder, but for some reason I can't find it. I use firefox 2.0.0.3, and windows 2000.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Try doing a System Restore.


----------



## neji101 (Aug 7, 2006)

Windows 2000 has a system restore?


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Oh sorry.Thanks for the correction.Hmmm......do you have any other backup program?I know you have said it but any program.Even one could have your details.Please try to give me.....


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Not very helpful to get back your bookmarks at this point, but for future use download, install and use regularly:

MozBackup
A simple utility for creating backups of Mozilla Firefox, Mozilla Thunderbird, SeaMonkey, Mozilla Suite and Netscape profiles.

Zee


----------



## mr.BLOGGED (May 21, 2007)

thanks blue zee.
i have been in such a situation as neji101


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Hmmm.......Blue Zee's application is worth having.Thanks for that Blue Zee.Neji101,I am sorry for your books but you will have to probably generate them again.I know it is a tedious task but I can think of no other way to resolve your problem.Maybe,someone else can.If you take my word then try to start again.Hope you get a solution soon.Good Luck.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

For Win 2000 and XP the bookmark backups are in

C:\Documents and Settings\_username_\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\_xxx_.default\bookmarkbackups

Replace the file bookmarks.html C:\Documents and Settings\_username_\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\_xxx_.default with one of the backups.

More info http://kb.mozillazine.org/Lost_bookmarks


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Excellent solution.

Quick added info, the "Application Data" folder is hidden by default.

If you cannot find it, try Tools > Folder Options > View tab > select "Show hidden files and folders" > click Apply and OK.

You will now see and access that folder.

Zee


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

You can open Bookmarks Manager and click File>Import>check "from file">Next>Browse to the Bookmark Backup folder at the location "stantley" posted>select the latest backup and click OK.
T.


----------



## neji101 (Aug 7, 2006)

I restored them using bookmarkbackups. Thanks a lot, everyone.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Please mark the thread "Solved".Thank you.


----------



## garibaldi182 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey all. I actually have the same problem (ie deleted some of my bookmarks in Firefox). I attempted to use advice above but when I get to Application Data the only choices I have are Local, LocalLow, and Roaming. If it makes a difference I'm using Vista. Anyone got any ideas/suggestions for me?
Thanks


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Well, I suggest you better start a new thread and put your problem into consideration there. Probably then, everyone will be glad to help you. 

By the way, *Welcome to TSG garibaldi182*


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

garibaldi182 said:


> Hey all. I actually have the same problem (ie deleted some of my bookmarks in Firefox). I attempted to use advice above but when I get to Application Data the only choices I have are Local, LocalLow, and Roaming. If it makes a difference I'm using Vista. Anyone got any ideas/suggestions for me?
> Thanks


Here are profile locations http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_folder

For Vista it's C:\Users\<Windows login/user name>\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\


----------



## crazy_Jerk (Apr 18, 2002)

This post saved my life (and my bookmarks)...Cheers...


----------

